# Kostenlose Köder für Boardies



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
heute haben wir wieder einmal etwas erfreuliches zu vermelden:

Zur Markteinführung des neuen Berkley Gulp! Trout Forellenteig erhält jedes Anglerboardmitglied ein Glas kostenlos!!!

Ihr braucht nur den Gutschein (PDF-Format) auszudrucken und ihn bei einem der über 200 teilnehmenden Fachhändler einzulösen. Aktion geht bis zum 31.07.2007.

Den Gutschein, die Liste der teilnehmenden Händler sowie weitere Informationen zum neuen Berkley Gulp! Trout findet ihr *>>hier*

Kommentare, Fragen etc. --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103167


----------

